# Visitor Visa apply for student with 8201 condition (max 3months study)



## Alexpanaite (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, i am new here and had a look on the forum but couldnt find any similar case. 

I have been granted an E visitor (651) visa with 12 months valability and 3months max stay each entry. My initial plan was to apply for student visa ONSHORE but due to the 8201 condition ( MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY) the plan fall through. 

Is there any way the 8201 condition can be waived ? 
I had a look on the IMMI Website and they say than only exceptional cases can apply for a student visa from on shore, does that mean they had the same 8201 condition or is a general rule for student visas to be applyed OFFSHORE.

OR 

Is it possible after my 3 months stay to go off shore apply for Student visa and return to Au on the same Evisitor visa 651? Is that something I could do and if yes do I need to be offshore for the visa to be granted? 

My brother lives in Au for a couple of years now and he would really appreciate having me there.

Any information will be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

If you are are from a country with Assessment Level 1 you can apply for a student visa onshore. If you are from an an Assessment Level 2 or 3 country you will have to go offshore to apply for a student visa.

The the 8201 condition on a tourist visa cannot be waived. The visa you have is for tourism purposes only.

Regards


----------



## Alexpanaite (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you Jeremy! 
If you have any informations about my second question please post it .

Can I exit, at the end of my 3month stay and apply for Student visa Offshore and return back on the visitor visa which is still valid? 
Would applying for a student visa offshore chage anything on my Visitor Visa ?
Provided i can do so , do I need to be offsore to get the Student visa aproved? 
Thank you again!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You can exit at any time and apply for the student visa offshore and return back on the visitor visa if it is still valid.

Applying for the student visa will not change anything on your visitor visa.

You will need to go offshore again to get you student visa approved.

Regards


----------

